# Fish Help



## DoubleT (Dec 28, 2006)

I shifted to trying to established a reef tank. I have recently purchased a purple dottyback. Its been hiding since I put it in the tank. The damsel is pushing it around. I have moved the rocks around to form new structure but it doesn't seem to help.

Any suggestions?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You may not like this but get rid of the damsel. That will get rid of the problem. Most people I know dont even mess with them. Even though they are small they are very mean and will harass fish.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

How many times do I have to say that damsels are eel food and nothing more? I've said it several times, damsels have no business in reef tanks.


----------

